# 2022 XPRESS 20CC CAMO DUCK PACKAGE



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2022 20 CC CAMO COLORED XPRESS IS READY TO GO FISHING OR HUNTING COME CHECK OUT THIS BOAT AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA ASK FOR STEVEN 361-758-2140 $ 35,485.00*
_
*OPTIONS ON BOAT
DUCK BOAT PACKAGE
TWO BANK CHARGER
TROLLING MOTOR
YAMAHA VF115LA MOTOR
SALTWATER TRAILER PACKAGE
LIVE WELL IN CONSOLE
FLOTATION PODS WITH STEPS
TUNNEL HULL OPTION
HUMMING BIRD HELIX 7 CHIRP
TROLLING MOTOR 70#*_
_*COME SEE THIS BOAT AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA ASK FOR STEVEN 105W. MOORE AVE ARANSAS PASS TX 78336




























































*
_


----------

